# log stool



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

had anyone ever made one of those log stools with legs? i have some large cross cut sections and i want to do this.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> had anyone ever made one of those log stools with legs? i have some large cross cut sections and i want to do this.


Hey midge I made these but they ended up being cocktail tables.Kinda like a stool.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

those are nice. how did u dry the rounds?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> those are nice. how did u dry the rounds?


The first pic is pine and so are the legs. 
I let it air dry for a little while. Not sure how long it was but it was still green. The legs have been dry for a couple years. The second pic is walnut cookies that we're also kinda green air dried, the legs are oak that also has been dry for a couple years. 
Mortice and tenons. The key to tight mortice & tenon joints is to have the pieces for the tenons dry longer than the mortice, so as the wood dries the mortice will shrink tight to the tenons. It's a method I learned from building log cabins 
Hope that makes sense. The pine has a check in the top. Not much you can do about that. The walnut has no checks. Walnut is more stable than pine. A little more forgiving. 
Thanks.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

some of these logs i got this weekend have been down and in whole log form for 6 months. the slabs i have cut have a few med sized holes from bugs and have been in whole log form for a year in april....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> some of these logs i got this weekend have been down and in whole log form for 6 months. the slabs i have cut have a few med sized holes from bugs and have been in whole log form for a year in april....


Let's see some pics. I'm sure you'll be able to do something with them now. Have they been sitting outside? Is the bark still on the log?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

outside yea bark no.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

this log was got during my learnig (still learning mind u) stages. i didnt know any better about the bark or anything. i was still green lol.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> this log was got during my learnig (still learning mind u) stages. i didnt know any better about the bark or anything. i was still green lol.


Gotta learn some how. Bark on or off doesn't really matter. It depends on the look i'm trying to achieve. Usually if the tree was felled in the winter, the bark will hold tight because the pitch is down. Species of trees have a factor as well. If its been drying outside with the bark on, just make sure when using it there's no bugs in it.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i have a sweetgum that needs to come down b.c its half dead and also a deadstanding oak. id like to try some with them but i bet that sg will crack all to ****


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

It's inevitable. As the annual rings shrink,it opens up. Happens quite often. Some people fill crack with epoxy & some put bow ties in to stabilize the check.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

well i dont know how to do bowties or epoxy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't use epoxy because I like the natural look of the check. It adds character. Depending on how thick the piece is that you want a bow tie inlay in, depends on how thick the bow tie is. I cut my bow ties the shape and size I want, I don't use a bow tie inlay template. After I cut them, I'll trace onto the wood with a sharp pencil, tap a sharp chisel around the pencil lines, then set the router a bit shallower than the bow tie, then router out the bulk, then clean up the sides & corners with a chisel. 
Checking that the bow tie fits, little by little 
Until it's tight. Add glue then tap in with a soft mallet. After its seated you can sand it flat. Hope this makes sense. Give it a try. 






























Here's a couple examples. 
Sorry if it's hard to see.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

whoa thats some serious furniture. ill try that.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Thanks midg. Give it a try. Remember, when it's rustic......it's rustic. Lol


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

i think im gonna attach my legs with dowel screws. 2.25 into each piece, the slab and the leg glued in with liquid nails.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I prefer not to use screws. But if that's what you want to do go for it. Hope to see pics when done.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Cool stuff Dom.
Down my line as far as furniture style/building.
Are the bowties relatively strong? It seems the wood stress would blow em out if not totally dry.

I did use lag bolts and construction adhesive to attach one cut log section to another. Heads are hidden.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

aardvark said:


> Cool stuff Dom.
> Down my line as far as furniture style/building.
> Are the bowties relatively strong? It seems the wood stress would blow em out if not totally dry.
> 
> I did use lag bolts and construction adhesive to attach one cut log section to another. Heads are hidden.


Thanks Dan. Those bowties are pretty strong. When I cut them I incorporated the grain to go vertical with the bowtie. So it has more strength in the center stress point of the bowtie. Those about 3/4" to 1" thick. On the bench I did lag bolt it to the legs, and then I inlayed square plugs, for color.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dominick said:


> Gotta learn some how. Bark on or off doesn't really matter. It depends on the look i'm trying to achieve. Usually if the tree was felled in the winter, the bark will hold tight because the pitch is down. Species of trees have a factor as well. If its been drying outside with the bark on, just make sure when using it there's no bugs in it.
> 
> View attachment 37179
> 
> ...


Hi Dominick
How did you attach the three birch legs to the slab?
Are they tapered with a dowel cutter?
Once you installed them, did you use screws or any other fasteners/adhesives?
I like your work...those are some serious slabs.....


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

tcleve4911 said:


> Hi Dominick
> How did you attach the three birch legs to the slab?
> Are they tapered with a dowel cutter?
> Once you installed them, did you use screws or any other fasteners/adhesives?
> I like your work...those are some serious slabs.....


Thanks tcleve. Yes I use a tenon cutter by veritas. Done on drill press, no there not tapered. Tenon is uniform. No screws, just glue.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Sorry but Don't want to hijack Midga thread.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Dominick said:


> ....When I cut them I incorporated the grain to go vertical with the bowtie. .....


Love your work. Is the grain running like in A or B? And the thickness of the bowtie is approximately 1/3 the thickness of the board, right? Any need to put another bowtie on the backside too?
Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

djg said:


> Love your work. Is the grain running like in A or B? And the thickness of the bowtie is approximately 1/3 the thickness of the board, right? Any need to put another bowtie on the backside too?
> Thanks


Thanks djg illustration B. I make my Dutchman at least half the thickness. No need for the backside.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Sorry but Don't want to hijack Midga thread.


its fine man were here all for the same reason, to learn.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

MidGAOutdoor said:


> its fine man were here all for the same reason, to learn.


Thanks midge.


----------



## RandyL (Jan 24, 2012)

Very nice stuff Dominick! are you selling these or just make them for yourself?


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

RandyL said:


> Very nice stuff Dominick! are you selling these or just make them for yourself?


Thanks randy. 
Yes I do sell. And yes I have for myself. Every time I make something my wife says she wants it. Go figure.


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice pieces! :thumbsup:

I have a vision of rescuing a tree stump that has about 4 or 5 foot of the tree trunk on it and using that as a base for a table. 

I'm just not sure how to go about attaching the top to the base and weather or not I should use some form of supports going out from the base towards the edge of the table. 

I think I could learn quite a bit from you.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Inspectorwoody said:


> Nice pieces! :thumbsup:
> 
> I have a vision of rescuing a tree stump that has about 4 or 5 foot of the tree trunk on it and using that as a base for a table.
> 
> ...


Thanks woody. 
I've done a few tree stump tables. It all depends on the design and the look your going for. Also the top has a lot to do with how you attach to the base. Sometimes hardware is all you can do. You just have to do it so it's in a inconspicuous place. And structurally sound.


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

How did you go about attaching that cedar top to the base? 

You mentioned you only use glue. 

What type of glue? 

Hope you don't mind my questions, I'm just interested in doing some things like you have done. 

A bit more interesting than the norm. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Inspectorwoody said:


> How did you go about attaching that cedar top to the base?
> 
> You mentioned you only use glue.
> 
> ...


I don't have a pic of the bottom. I'll try to get one tonight. I didn't use glue in this one I had to make it a little more stable because the top is 6' long and the base stump is about 3' long. So I milled a cedar beam and made a cross section with a half lap in the center.I had to notch out a flat section on the top of stump to receive the beam. Then I used 3" lag bolts from underneath to underside of the top. 
This is the one your referring to right?


----------



## Inspectorwoody (Feb 4, 2012)

Yep, that is the one. 

Appreciate your help.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Dominick,

That's an awesome table.....and I like the way it's sawed....untraditional lol :thumbsup::laughing:!!!! (other thread). We're on the right foot....helping others:thumbsup:.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tennessee Tim said:


> Dominick,
> 
> That's an awesome table.....and I like the way it's sawed....untraditional lol :thumbsup::laughing:!!!! (other thread). We're on the right foot....helping others:thumbsup:.
> 
> ...


Thank TT. I'll get better sleep knowing that. Lol
Your kind words of wisdom is appreciated.


----------

